# Fanes Pinion mit Chris King Single Speed Nabe



## 100 Oktan (7. April 2012)

Hallo Fanes Pinion Freunde!

Möchte mir selbst ein Fanes Pinion zulegen und dabei eine Single Speed Nabe fahren. Momentan gibt es nochn nicht so viele Alternativen.

Mich würde die Chirs King reizen. Diese gibt es allerdings nicht mit einer 142 mm x 12 mm Steckachs Achse. Auch eine 135 mm Steckachs Achse ist nicht im Programm. 

Habe direkt bei Chris King angefragt. Antwort: Eine Option ist derzeit nicht möglich.

Auf meine Frage, ob in Zukunft eine 12 mm Steckachs Achse geplant ist, hat mir Chris King geantwortet:

" Wir haben im Moment noch nicht so viele Anfragen bzgl. einer 12 mm Steckachs Achse für die Single Speed Nabe gehabt. Wir werden Ihre Anfrage allerdings an die Technikabteilung weiterleiten. "


Mein Vorschlag:
Wenn jemand von Euch auch Interesse an der Chris King Single Speed Nabe hat, dann bitte bei Chris King nachfragen ob es die Single Speed Nabe mit 142 mm x 12 mm Thru Axle gibt.

Vielleicht bauen die die Single Speed Nabe mit 142 mm x 12 mm Thru Axle wenn genügend Anfragen bei Chris King eintreffen.

Uns Interessenten viel Erfolg an dieser Stelle.

Gruß
100 Oktan


----------

